# Weed Eater TE400



## jgeorg (Jun 5, 2005)

:wave: I am new to this forum and from your threads it looks like there an avid bunch of diyer's. I have a weed eater te400 that snapped it's throttle cable. I bought the replacement and have tried to attach it as I would expect the original was. When I use it the engine races and I have to push the trigger back to stop it. It seems the cable either isn't long enough or the it's binding somewhere. The shop that sold me the cable confirms that this is the proper cable. It seems to be a routing problem, but I 've spent alot of time trying to figure out what I may have done wrong. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well try oiling the cable, some wd-40 maybe, that or the spring to help in returning the throttle lever isn't doing its job, or the cable itself is infact binding or not routed right.


----------

